# Kaufberatung.



## chichoo (14. Juli 2014)

Guten Abend jungs und mädels,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem MTB für mich und meine Freundin.

Wir haben uns mehr oder weniger für 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-150-9.0-17977/wg_id-9716

und 

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-150-wl-18203

für meine Freundin.

Die frage ist jetzt ob man mit dem dingern auch bissel durch den Park in Willingen/Winterberg fahren kann.
Sollten die doch normal mit machen oder ?

Danke für Antworten.

lg


----------



## P4LL3R (14. Juli 2014)

Ich kenn den Park zwar nicht, mit 150mm Federweg lässt sich aber schon fast alles machen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (14. Juli 2014)

du kannst auch mit einem hardtail durch nen park.darfst dann nur nicht springen.kurz gesagt entscheidet der fahrer und die fahrtechnik über das was geht.außerdem gibt es freigaben von radon was die sprunghöhe der einzelnen bikes betrifft.


----------



## enno112 (14. Juli 2014)

@chichoo
a bissel Bikepark (wie Willingen) geht, aber für weite Sprünge lieber ein Swoop nehmen da der Rahmen eher Bike-Park tauglich ist.
Solltet ihr aber die Bike´s auch für alles restliche (All Mountain, Enduro,...) benutzen wollen, macht ihr überhaupt nichts falsch mit den beiden Modellen. Uphill, Downhill, Trails,... alles wunderbar!
Für *reinen *Bike-Park Einsatz würde ich das Swoop wählen.

Ich fahre selber das Slide 150 10.0 und kann die Slide´s uneingeschränkt empfehlen, für mich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau...

Edit: natürlich hat @filiale recht; sehr gute Fahrtechnik kann auch Federweg und Rahmenstabilität ersetzen. Ich war jetzt nur von meiner bescheidenen Fahrtechnik ausgegangen...;-)

doppel Edit: bei 2 Bike´s ist glaub ich auch noch ein wenig "Verhandlungsspielraum" beim Preis. Frag mal bei Patricia oder Florian nett nach...


----------



## chichoo (14. Juli 2014)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten : )

Also wir wollen keine reinen Park Bikes , sondern auch mal so durch die gegen fahren , mit nem Croozer hinter 

Aber genauso wollen wir mal bissel Bike Aktion im Park machen.
Da wir so gesehen blutige Anfänger sind, werden es wohl keine Mega sprünge sein sonder hauptsache erstmal heile runter kommen.

Ein paar chillige sprünge sollten früher oder später auch kommen aber nicht so wild denke.

Aber das sollten die dinger mit machen ? Beim Swoop habe ich bissel "panik" das ich dann mit meinem Sohn den Berg nimmer hoch komme 

lg


edit:
*filiale* wo finde ich da infos zu dem Bike was es ab kann ?  Ich google mich nun seit fast 2 Wochen durch das Netz um irgendwie das passende Bike zu finden. Bei vielen Testberichten liest man nur , knallt gut den Berg runter und man kommt auch Berg hoch


----------



## ders (15. Juli 2014)

auf Seite 10 findest du eine Übersicht. http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/download/web/radon_BA2012_DE_issue_uplId_22357__coId_5302_.pdf


lg


----------



## filiale (15. Juli 2014)

*Marathon:* Unbefestigte Wege; keine Sprünge

*All Mountain:* Unbefestigte Wege; Sprünge bis zu 0,5m Höhe

*Enduro:* Unbefestigte Wege mit hohem Tempo, Sprünge bis 1m Höhe

*Freeride:* Sportpark + Bikepark
*Downhill:* Sportpark + Bikepark
*Dirt/BMX:* Sportpark + Bikepark


----------



## chichoo (16. Juli 2014)

Ich will ja jetzt gerade mal anfange, die frage ist, wenn ich das Swoop nehmen würde und nicht das 150iger, wie schnell ist man an einem Meter Sprunghöhe? Denke am anfang setzt man sich schon bei nem halben Meter nen Bobbel in die Buxe ?

Ich will halt nur einfach nicht 2 mal kaufen.

edit:  
kommt man mit dem noch mehr oder weniger nen berg hoch ? 
*Swoop 190 9.0*


----------



## Bierschinken88 (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

vergiss das 190er für den "Anfang".
Da fährst du nirgendwo den Berg mit hoch und nutzt das Potenial nicht mal Ansatzweise aus.
Ein Slide 150 reicht vollkommen aus. Wenn du Parks direkt in Sicht hast, gerne auch ein "kleines" Swoop 175, aber kein 190er.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2014)

Für Deinen Einsatzzweck ist das 190 völlig übertrieben. Das brauchen Profis und ambitionierte Fahrer die mal ein Rennen mitfahren.


----------



## enno112 (17. Juli 2014)

Also man(n) kommt sicherlich mehr oder weniger damit den Berg hoch, liegt nur an Dir!
Wenn du Ausdauer und Kraft wie ein Pferd hast geht das zum Teil ohne Probleme.
Ich kenne jedoch keinen der damit lange (> 30 min.) bergauf fährt.

Du kannst mit dem 150´er Slide auch fast alles fahren was das Swoop auch kann, auch hier kommt es auf deine Technik an. 

Für den Anfang nim das 150´er. Wirst viele Jahre damit freude haben, gerade auch wenn du mit deiner Freundin zusammen fahren willst.
Ich meine das Swoop 190 ist eher was für Downhill und nur Park. 
Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funweb (18. Juli 2014)

hab seit kurzem das 150er 9.0, ich kann es sehr empfehlen, klettert gut, runter geht's sicher und komfortabel. Möcht Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber ehe Du (als Noch-Anfänger) das Slide an seine Leistungsgrenze bringst, vergeht sicher einige Zeit. Wahrscheinlich schießt Du mit Swoop übers Ziel hinaus


Gesendet per Brieftaube


----------



## chichoo (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo und danke für die Antworten . Okay dann schlage ich mir das mal aus dem Kopf , hatte mit dem 175 geliebäugelt aber die Rahmenfarbe war besser 

Aber ich denke werde auf euch hören und das 150.10 nehmen.

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich am we nach Bonn fahre , aber habe jetzt im Internet viel "schlechtes" vom Service gelesen , ist dem wirklich so ? Weil sind locker 2,5 h fährt . Und für schlechte oder keine Beratung brauche ich den weg nicht machen .

Lg


----------



## filiale (20. Juli 2014)

interessanter weise schreiben oft nur die mit schlechter erfahrung.selten die mit guter erfahrung.klaro.sind ja auch zufrieden.was sollen die also hier auch groß schreiben.

andere versender haben auch so ihr probleme.und manche händler vorort sind auch nicht gerade ein vorbild.

das bei tausenden verkauften bikes auch mal vereinzelt probleme auftreten ist normal.normal sind auch rückrufaktionen bei autos oder lebensmitteln. radon beauftragt nur die rahmen. wenn es also probleme gibt dann meistens mit dem zubehör der anderen hersteller wie shimano oder fox oder oder...da ist radon auch nur vermittler.

summssumarum ist es heute fast egal was du wo kaufst.gespart wird überall und zuerst immer am service weil der mit personalkosten am teuersten ist.


----------



## ck1981 (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo chichoo,
war am Freitag in Bonn und habe mir ein 150 10.0 in 20" geholt.
Kann mich über den Service nicht beschweren. Der Verkäufer hat mich gut beraten und war sehr kompetent.
War wegen der Rahmengröße nicht ganz sicher und der Verkäufer hat sich sehr viel Zeit genommen und mir auch ein gößer Modell gesucht, das ich dann auch fahren konnte.
Ruf aber auf jeden Fall vorher an, ob das gewünschte Modell auch im Megastore vorrätig ist.

Gruß Christian


----------



## chichoo (20. Juli 2014)

Super , danke für die Antworten . Dann werde ich da Samstag mal hin fahren


----------



## enno112 (20. Juli 2014)

Fahr hin aber klär vorher ob deine Größe vor Ort verfügbar ist wie ck1981 schon geschrieben hat.
Am besten mal per PN an Patricia oder Florian vom Radon-Team und sag/schreib das du auch gern beraten werden würdest.
Preislich lassen die auch mit sich reden, so zumindest meine sehr gute Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divzeploe (27. Juli 2014)

enno112 schrieb:


> Fahr hin aber klär vorher ob deine Größe vor Ort verfügbar ist wie ck1981 schon geschrieben hat.
> Am besten mal per PN an Patricia oder Florian vom Radon-Team und sag/schreib das du auch gern beraten werden würdest.
> Preislich lassen die auch mit sich reden, so zumindest meine sehr gute Erfahrung



Bei mir verhält sich das ähnlich. Ich habe vor zwei Slides zu erstehen. Wenn ich Patricia oder Florian hier im Forum nun per PN kontaktieren will, schreib ich dann einfach an das Forumsmitglied Radon-Bikes oder bekomm geht die Nachricht dann an den falschen? Ich bin da nämlich nicht wirklich sicher.


----------



## chichoo (27. Juli 2014)

Habe sie hier per pm angeschrieben , aber dann eine Email bekommen , da sie direkt im Laden die bessere Übersicht Haben . 

Wir waren am Samstag da. Der Laden war mittags rum so voll das man erstmal glück haben musste einen Verkäufer zu bekommen. Und es waren nicht wenige Verkäufer da. 

Wir haben nun 2 Bikes mit genommen ein swoop für meine Freundin . Und ein slide für nicht . War nicht wirklich einfach noch ein S bike für sie zu bekommen. 

Die Beratung war Top die Bikes sind auch klasse , nur leider kann man den croozer Anhänger nicht an die steckaxe hat da jemand Lösung für ? 

Die Kupplung ist Original beim Croozer 1. zu dünn , oka kann man aufbohren aber dann würde die Axe nicht mehr passen . Im Internet bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht schlauer geworden 


Lg


----------



## Robby2107 (28. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> *Marathon:* Unbefestigte Wege; *keine Sprünge* *...*


 
 ... wenn ein kleiner Hügel auf nem Trail oder während einem Marathonrennen kommt, steige ich natürlich ab und hebe mein Skeen drüber.


----------



## enno112 (28. Juli 2014)

divzeploe schrieb:


> Bei mir verhält sich das ähnlich. Ich habe vor zwei Slides zu erstehen. Wenn ich Patricia oder Florian hier im Forum nun per PN kontaktieren will, schreib ich dann einfach an das Forumsmitglied Radon-Bikes oder bekomm geht die Nachricht dann an den falschen? Ich bin da nämlich nicht wirklich sicher.


Ganz einfach: such dir einen Beitrag raus den einer der beiden geschrieben hat und dann eine Nachricht mit deinen Wünschen als PM (Persönliche Mail) senden. Am besten an beide falls einer Urlaub hat o.ä.


----------



## filiale (28. Juli 2014)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> ... wenn ein kleiner Hügel auf nem Trail oder während einem Marathonrennen kommt, steige ich natürlich ab und hebe mein Skeen drüber.



Aber vorher noch den roten Teppich auslegen bitte


----------



## Robby2107 (28. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Aber vorher noch den roten Teppich auslegen bitte


 Auf jeden Fall.
Bei gutem Wetter gibt es sogar auf der anderen Seite einen kleinen Sektempfang.


----------

